# Male from female?



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

My Reds layed eggs the other night (not sure if they are fertile) I am still not sure wich is the male and wich is the female.

The one stays right over the eggs, and swims around them to create current around them, the other one stays off to the side and fends off the other P's that get too close.

So wich is wich??


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

hmmm hard question. Im thinking the female is the one sitting off to the side.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> My Reds layed eggs the other night (not sure if they are fertile) I am still not sure wich is the male and wich is the female.
> 
> The one stays right over the eggs, and swims around them to create current around them, the other one stays off to the side and fends off the other P's that get too close.
> 
> So wich is wich??


"The one stays right over the eggs, and swims around them to create current around them"

^that should be the male


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> My Reds layed eggs the other night (not sure if they are fertile) I am still not sure wich is the male and wich is the female.
> 
> The one stays right over the eggs, and swims around them to create current around them, the other one stays off to the side and fends off the other P's that get too close.
> 
> So wich is wich??


"The one stays right over the eggs, and swims around them to create current around them"

^that should be the male
[/quote]

Thanks!!

Now I just hope they survive this whole ordeal!! Both have taken some serious injuries defending the nest


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

My male stays guard of the nest. I think its almost always that way.


----------

